# Rain Saturday still a ton left in Maine!!!



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

These are pics of my buddies house and road!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Where abouts in Maine is this.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Dixfield!! About 3 hours from me!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*SO NOW IT A FROZEN MESS HUH....... THANKS FOR THE PICTURES I LOVE MAINE*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a hell of a snow pack....is it true u guys had close to 60 inches on the ground at one time?


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Yea I think that is what they said, they are also talking about a record snow fall if they gat like another 12 or so inches. I know there is still a ton left up there now. Few more pics!! The first pic is of deer track of one that wouldn't stand still long enough for me to get my camera out!!


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

damn, a little more will be gone with this storm coming this weekend


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Should be riding till April up there!!


----------



## Ron M (Jan 26, 2008)

109 inches for hole season in augusta, maine


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

local news says 4-7 tonight
nws says 4-8
guess we are adding a little more.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

tls22;540726 said:


> Thats a hell of a snow pack....is it true u guys had close to 60 inches on the ground at one time?


Parts of Northern Maine are sitting on a 7 foot snow pack!! Here on the immediate coast next to the Canadian border, we are seeing bare ground. Still had nearly 100 inches this winter though, just more rain.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

More pics from last weekend...This is around Rangley/ Four ponds area...


----------



## Maine-Rider (Jun 30, 2009)

SuperDuty;547027 said:


> More pics from last weekend...This is around Rangley/ Four ponds area...


I ride that area all the time. Theres awesome trails up that way.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

tls22;540726 said:


> Thats a hell of a snow pack....is it true u guys had close to 60 inches on the ground at one time?


Some areas got 60'' on one storm, but moste of the state got 20"-30" on that storm. I got 26" in Mercer ME.


----------

